# Prewar 1936 Colson Flyer Bicycle Schwinn Antique



## tomsjack (Nov 27, 2019)

Prewar 1936 Colson Flyer Bicycle Schwinn Antique On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1936-Colson-Flyer-Bicycle-Schwinn-Antique/323992540464?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2019)

Love those deep fenders!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 27, 2019)

It belongs to a Cabe member





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 27, 2019)

Its also on Offer up chicago ... this was my buddys bike and traded it at New. Lenox swap meet earlier this month


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2019)

Been watching this one...Kind of a Frankenbike...but it does have those tasty deep '36 fenders. Missing one brace tho. I could use a couple braces myself.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh poop that’s my listing


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2019)

I wish it still had its original crank. 
uggh!


----------

